
NASA's Hubble Surveys Gigantic Galaxy ("Rubin's galaxy") - jdnier
https://hubblesite.org/contents/news-releases/2020/news-2020-01?news=true
======
jdnier
And a quick zoom in video showing the galaxy's location in Perseus here:
[https://hubblesite.org/contents/media/videos/2020/01/1270-Vi...](https://hubblesite.org/contents/media/videos/2020/01/1270-Video?news=true)

